# Is asterisk SMS warning possible?



## gnoma (May 4, 2010)

Hi 
I have a data center and an Asterisk voip server and a gateway to the GSM and telefone operators in Bulgaria.
So is it possible to make the voip server also a verry sample monitoring system and if anything's wrong in the data center and the server system, it sends SMS warning trough the gateway and GSM operator to me (the system administrator)?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2010)

Ask your GSM provider. They usually have a SMS gateway you can access using SMTP or HTTP. It'll be relatively easy to script something for that.

AFAIK Asterisk isn't capable of sending or receiving SMS messages.


----------



## Zare (May 4, 2010)

You should be able to send SMS messages via that GSM gateway alone, you don't need Asterisk for that. Telnet to gateway, type *AT* to test connection, press enter, you should receive *OK*. Then type *AT+CMGF=?*, if you get *+CMGF: (0,1)* as output, your gateway can send SMS (1 marks text mode). Type *AT+CMGF=1* to enter text mode. After any successful AT command you should receive *OK*, always.

Type *AT+CMGW="+385911234567"*, replace that number with full cellphone number (country / operator code included) you wish to send to. Press enter. You should get *>* prompt, so type your message and terminate it with Ctrl+Z. The gateway should output the number which indicates internal message number, and *OK*. Type *AT+CMSS=1* where 1 is the internal message number of your previously typed message. The gateway should now send the message, and output *OK*.

The last command should also output message reference number. Some gateways understand delivery confirmation messages, thus, when your message is received by other party, if your gateway knows how to handle it, it will output that event with appropriate message reference number.


----------



## gnoma (May 5, 2010)

OK this about the gateway is cool 
thx, I'll try to do some things in monday and see how is it goning. 
And if it's fine I will only have to make a script that do this automaticly if any of the servers stop responding to ping  This is very cool, I didn't expect to be so simple 
thank you 
And about the asterisk, it is on that server anyway becos there are the gateways, but I didn't know that it can't send a messeges. 10x


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

This is something I found while looking for an SMTP or HTTP gateway. It does require zaptel hardware though.

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+cmd+Sms


----------

